# Black Olive Pellet Smoker



## themandlj32 (Apr 18, 2015)

Greetings! I just purchased a Black Olive Pellet smoker. :biggrin:
Just checking to see if anybody owns one or have used one. I've used it once and really like it but seeking feed back from others. Happy smoking!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't have one, but congrats on the new Q toy !


----------



## seenred (Apr 18, 2015)

Until I saw your post, I'd never even heard of a black olive pellet smoker!  I just Googled it...very nice!  Their website says it's the first pellet-fueled Kamado grill.  I'd like to see it in action...if you don't mind, please post some pics of the new toy in action when you get a chance.

Congrats on the new rig!

Red


----------



## themandlj32 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'll be firing it up again today. I will make sure to post pics of it. So far it well worth the money even though I've only used it once. Lol


----------



## jeepdiver (Apr 21, 2015)

The place I got my fast eddy from had the black olive and it did temp me, but they were brand new on the market.   Will be interested in seeing what you end up thinking about it


----------



## themandlj32 (Apr 21, 2015)

So far I really like it. Honestly it's well worth the money. I ended up getting at dealer cost. I feel better about the buy knowing I got a great deal on it.


----------



## westby (Apr 23, 2015)

Never heard of them until now either.  Looking at their website, it looks like it would be a bit short on grilling area for me.  I'm wondering about min temp, max temp, pellet capacity, etc.  There was really limited info on it.  I would love to hear your thoughts as you gets some smokes under your belt.  What is the MSRP on it?


----------



## kenafein (Apr 23, 2015)

It says it can do 40 hours on 11lbs of pellets(the hopper size).  That sounds pretty good.


----------



## themandlj32 (Apr 24, 2015)

I picked it up for 1300 but retail everywhere I've looked is 1600 and up. I plan to use it this weekend I will post pics of the process and end results.  I got it up to 550 in a few mins. I've gotten it to smoke lower then 200. I think the 40 hours on 11 pounds comes from using it on the smoke and low setting. I've notices it barely feeds pellets on that setting but burners pellets pretty fast on high grill. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## westby (Apr 24, 2015)

550 in a few minutes is something most other pellet smokers cannot do.  Takes me about 15-20 minutes to get to 500.


----------



## seenred (Apr 24, 2015)

westby said:


> 550 in a few minutes is something most other pellet smokers cannot do.  Takes me about 15-20 minutes to get to 500.



Yeah that's pretty fast...it takes my Rec Tec 10-15 minutes to get to 500.

Red


----------



## themandlj32 (Apr 25, 2015)

DI'd up some steaks on the grill. Here are a few pics of the grill in action. 













20150425_164759.jpg



__ themandlj32
__ Apr 25, 2015


















20150425_164851.jpg



__ themandlj32
__ Apr 25, 2015


















20150425_174527.jpg



__ themandlj32
__ Apr 25, 2015


















20150425_181325.jpg



__ themandlj32
__ Apr 25, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks like some tasty steaks !   Thumbs Up


----------



## themandlj32 (Apr 25, 2015)

They came out awesome. So far I'm very impressed with this grill/smoker.


----------



## seenred (Apr 25, 2015)

Very nice!  Cool grill and some mighty pretty steaks too!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## kenafein (Apr 25, 2015)

Cast iron grates make great grill marks.  I really want to upgrade my kettle.  Can you get this as high as a regular kamado?  Will it do 800 degrees?


----------



## themandlj32 (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm not sure how hot it gets. I haven't had it past 550 yet. Once I run it as hour as I can get it I'll let you know for sure.


----------



## lowna (Jun 17, 2015)

I bought one a few months ago and really like it.  It's nice to flip a switch and be over 500 degrees in a handful of minutes.  The temps vary with each pellet type and size.  The smaller the pellets, the hotter mine seems to get.  It is advertised to get to 650-ish though with some pellets it will and some it won't.  Humidity seems to affect temps too; my best guess is that the pellets soak up the humidity so I keep them inside the house.  

If it's not cleaned regularly, a small amount of ash can rise up but it's been minuscule at worst for me but I've read others have issues with that; I've had zero issues since I started emptying the ash tray before each use.  Some pellets seem to create more ash than others.  

The smoking function works very well by flipping a switch from grill to smoke.  I've been grilling for 30+ years but I'm a smoking newbie, so take my critique/enthusiasm regarding smoking with a big grain of salt.  At this point, I have been very happy with the smoked salmon and nuts and jerky.  It uses very few pellets in smoke mode but rips through them when grilling at max, probably 11 pounds every hour or two but I've not actually quantified that.  

Would I buy it again?  At this point, absolutely, but there was a wee tad learning curve at first.  After getting a wifi dual probe thermometer, I have become more comfortable with setting it and forgetting it except for checking my phone periodically.  The installed thermometer seems quite accurate compared to my Thermoworks thermometer.

It seems solidly built but we did have to return the base during assembly because one of the drill holes in the mounting plate was off.  Exchange was effortless with the local dealer.  Also, I think I remember reading that not using the cover supplied with it will void the warranty as it is not designed to resist the elements without it.

I've even seen a green egg or Traeger in action (other than youtube), so can't compare.

I still have a ton to learn, but am enjoying everything, even the mistakes are tasty.


----------



## posterda (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm brand new to the forum. I have been looking for my first smoker for months (literally its a tough decision) and happened to run across this pellet smoker at a local discount store brand new for $449. I think I should jump on this deal. Would this be a bad choice for a first smoker? Pellet seems the way to go over gas or electric or charcoal/wood.

Thanks!


----------



## gpb11 (Sep 4, 2015)

Never heard of it but found this review: http://seriousbirder.com/blogs/black-olive-grill-product-review/

and I see they're for sale for $1700 here: http://www.bbqguys.com/item_item_2880922.html

If you've found the real deal for $449 that seems like a steal.  The sole concern I'd check out is to ensure it's not some clone/knock-off and that you could get parts/support from the manufacturer.


----------



## posterda (Sep 4, 2015)

Nope dead certain its genuine and it comes with the full factory warentee. I am going to swing by and see if its still available later today. I'll post pics and a review if it works out!


----------



## creator savant (Sep 4, 2015)

My wifes work sells this Komado Joe pellet smoker it is $1800 I believe they are Komado supplier.


----------



## themandlj32 (Sep 5, 2015)

There is no way anybody has a Black Olive on sale for that price. It sounds like it's a off brand unit. What store is it being sold at and are they a true authorized dealer for the Primo Black Olive? Now I did get mine on sale but it cost me $1200 with everything else included it walked out $1500 shorter.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 5, 2015)

I talked to my wife and she said
The jr is $500
The classic $999
The Big Is 1499
Now she said cost depends on accesories also
As in for the Black olive she will get me a pricebecause that is an order item


----------



## themandlj32 (Sep 5, 2015)

That could be the case but I'm not sure that's a Black Olive by Primo. Who makes it.


----------



## creator savant (Sep 5, 2015)

IM sure she will know through distributor I will post it Tuesday when she gets home. And she will fiqure out retail price since she only gets wholesale.


----------

